# Osteopathic medicine



## AproudDO

Has anyone heard of osteopathic medicine?


----------



## 4003

Yeah...anything in particular that you're trying to find out?


----------



## Sam212

wasaykhan713 said:


> Yeah...anything in particular that you're trying to find out?


Guy's a practicing physician, probably trying to educate all the kids here who go to offshore schools when they can stay home and go to DO schools, i.e if they don't get into MD schools. No difference at all, exponentially better chances at specializing, no licensing issues, and a guaranteed residency, pretty sweet gig if you ask me. And you make the same money as MDs in your field, in case anyone's wondering


----------



## pachee

Sam212 said:


> Guy's a practicing physician, probably trying to educate all the kids here who go to offshore schools when they can stay home and go to DO schools, i.e if they don't get into MD schools. No difference at all, exponentially better chances at specializing, no licensing issues, and a guaranteed residency, pretty sweet gig if you ask me. And you make the same money as MDs in your field, in case anyone's wondering


 
Hey Sam212,

Would you know if DO schools accept Canadian citizens or would they qualify as international students?


----------



## Sam212

pachee said:


> Hey Sam212,
> 
> Would you know if DO schools accept Canadian citizens or would they qualify as international students?


All DO schools accept Canadian Stuarts except for state schools, I.e umdnj, osucom, and msucom. I actually know a few canadiens in DO schools. Also there's a thread on sdn regarding Canadian DO students with current students posting in it.


----------



## sharonbaker

Thanks for sharing such an article where education of people matters the most.


----------



## Albion Boris

Osteopathic Medicine is a branch of medicine that focuses on healing the whole person, not just the ailment in addition to the use of OMM (spinal manipulation) to aid in the healing process. However very few DO's actually use OMM in their practice (outside of Physical Medicine).


----------



## lorenita11

does anyone know somewhere i can take a usmle practice test?


----------



## Guest

*Really nice post*

This is really nice post. We can get some important information over here.


----------



## jaffer

DO right ?


----------



## aiza

jafart right..haha jkjk yeah what is DO?


----------



## Brown11

[FONT=arial,helvetica,clean,sans-serif]I am currently a math major and have taken all the required pre-med courses. I wanted to know does the fact I'm a math major make me look like I'm not interested in medicine to medical schools?[/FONT]


----------



## MastahRiz

Not at all. Undergraduate majors have a lot of variety for med schools. Music, History, Art, etc, all get accepted into med schools.

PS
You posted on a thread about osteopathic medicine. Are you applying to DO schools?


----------



## twinklystar

just got in! =D anyone else going the DO path? lemme know which school u'll be going to! =)


----------



## affan

............


----------

